

'Ubuntu on Android may help find next Einstein' - followmylee
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/-ubuntu-on-android-may-help-find-next-einstein--1159142

======
pronoiac
It's an interview with Jon 'maddog' Hall, and the title quote is mangled: it's
"where the next Albert Einstein of computer science could come from."
Smartphones are a good market for Linux.

------
bebna
Linkbait for an Interview.

